# Can puppies have pink noses at birth?



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

Not sure if this is the right section for this question.

I have a question about the litter of GSD puppies I'm looking at. I've only seen pics of the puppies and the parents so far when the puppies where 2 days old. 

Some of the puppies have all black noses, but some of them have pink on their noses...a few have noses that look all pink. Both parents have all black noses like they are supposed to.

Is that normal for GSD puppies to be born with pink on their noses?

Will they turn black as they get older? They were only 2 days old when I noticed the pink on the noses.


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't know about GSD pups but Boxer pups are born with pink noses and they turn black.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I think shepherds are suppose to have black noses when they are born, the litter of 7 that I got my little girl from they all had black noses at birth.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes. It should be gone in a week or two. Same with white toes.


----------



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for the answers. This is the first time I've seen GSD puppies that early on. All the others I've seen were at least 4 weeks old before. So I didnt know if their noses were supposed to be pink and if they'd change.

Is their any coloration to how dark the coat will be based on nose color at birth? Darker noses make darker coats...etc? Just curious. Its a litter of all sables....with varying darkness in all of them.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I have heard that a sable will be close to the same color as an adult as they were at birth. From birth they get lighter so they are lighter at say 6 and 8 weeks than they were at birth. When they start geting their adult coats, they darken up.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Isa had pink in her nose up until she was 8 weeks. She also has white on her back toes but you can't really tell because it looks like a dirty yellow color now. Her pads also used to be have pink on them and now they're all black.


----------

